# Which seminary holds to a Covenantal Theology, Amillennial position on Eschatology, Ceassationist, Complementarian view on gender roles?



## Prem (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello Brethren,
My name is Prem. I live in Nepal (South Asia). I am a recent M.Div. graduate from a non-denominational Bible College in Nepal. My M.Div. was a module-based degree where I took almost 22 subjects as modules including Biblical Theology, Christology, Ecclessiology, Hebrew I & II and Greek I & II. But I am not fully satisfied with what I could learn in this modular M.Div. therefore I would like to upgrade my theological understanding. 
Do you recommend any theological seminary for my Post-M.Div. studies: Master of Theology (ThM)? I want to grow stronger in the Calvinistic, Reformed Faith, I believe in the Credo-baptist (believer's baptism), I am also convinced with the amillennial position of Eschatology, Complementarian on Gender Roles, Ceassationist in the area of some spiritual gifts. 
Kindly suggest me any theological seminary holding to the Reformed Baptist Faith (probably 1689 LBCF). I have searched web to find such seminaries in Asia, but not found any yet. It would be helpful even if the seminary is in Europe or America. 

Thank you,
Prem K. Bhattarai
Kathmandu Nepal


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 12, 2020)

Brother, I would recommend Covenant Baptist Theological Seminary. The highest degree they offer is an M.Div. But they meet all of the criteria that you are looking for in a school.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prem (Nov 12, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Brother, I would recommend Covenant Baptist Theological Seminary. The highest degree they offer is an M.Div. But they meet all of the criteria that you are looking for in a school.


Thank you very much for your response. I will check on it. But may I ask what if I already have a general module-based M.Div.? Should I still apply for a M.Div. at CBTS or search for other options for a ThM? Thank you again!


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 12, 2020)

Pretty much all do. Though many aren't credo Baptist but have plenty of those of that persuasion pass through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 12, 2020)

Brother, you might just have to settle for a paedobaptist seminary. I’m not aware of any Baptist institution (at least in the States) that holds to all these distinctives and that also offers post-MDiv degrees.

Furthermore, don’t feel like you need to find a seminary that mirrors you exactly in every theological distinctive. In fact, it might do you some good to be challenged in some areas. Some of the greatest Baptists in American history, after all, were trained at Presbyterian seminaries. A good example is James P. Boyce, the founding professor of Southern Seminary, who studied under Charles Hodge at Princeton.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charles Johnson (Nov 12, 2020)

You might consider Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. They're not a baptist seminary, but they have baptist faculty. They should meet the rest of your criteria, and they're very theologically sound.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 12, 2020)

I believe the Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies offers a doctoral program in conjunction with PRTS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Prem (Nov 12, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Brother, you might just have to settle for a paedobaptist seminary. I’m not aware of any Baptist institution (at least in the States) that holds to all these distinctives and that also offers post-MDiv degrees.
> 
> Furthermore, don’t feel like you need to find a seminary that mirrors you exactly in every theological distinctive. In fact, it might do you some good to be challenged in some areas. Some of the greatest Baptists in American history, after all, were trained at Presbyterian seminaries. A good example is James P. Boyce, the founding professor of Southern Seminary, who studied under Charles Hodge at Princeton.


Thank you very much for your reply. It is very helpful!


----------



## Prem (Nov 12, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I believe the Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies offers a doctoral program in conjunction with PRTS.


Thank you for this suggestion!


----------



## yeutter (Nov 14, 2020)

To study for an MDiv, I would recommend a seminary that is closer to home, Presbyterian Theological Seminary in Dehradun, Uttarakhand 
www.ptsindia.com
I know that it is Presbyterian not Reformed Baptist. Friends who are Reformed Baptists from Ramgran in southern Nepal attended PTS and were pleased by the education they received. 
The suggestion of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary https://prts.edu is good for several reasons. 
1. It is academically solid. 
2. Puritan Reformed is literally across the street from Grand Rapids Theological Seminary, a credo-baptist school. Grand Rapids Theological Seminary is affiliated with Cornerstone University. www.cornerstone.edu/seminary 
3. A substantial Nepali ethnic [Nepali refugees from Bhutan] community exists in Grand Rapids. 
4. Besides Puritan Reformed and Grand Rapids Theological Seminary there are two other seminaries in the Grand Rapids area. Calvin Theological Seminary, has a wonderful library, but is no longer a sound confessional school. www.calvinseminary.edu Across town Protestant Reformed Theological Seminary is a rigorous confessional school. www.prcts.org


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 14, 2020)

Charles Johnson said:


> You might consider Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. They're not a baptist seminary, but they have baptist faculty. They should meet the rest of your criteria, and they're very theologically sound.


That's news to me. Who is a Baptist there?


----------



## yeutter (Nov 15, 2020)

J.L. Allen said:


> That's news to me. Who is a Baptist there?


I was also wondering who they currently have on the faculty at Puritan Reformed that is a Baptist.
In the past James M. Grier was one note worthy Baptist that they had teaching there.


----------



## Adam Olive (Nov 15, 2020)

Does anyone know the theological perspective of "Trinity College of the Bible and Theological Seminary"?
Dispensational or ... ?


----------



## B.L. (Nov 15, 2020)

J.L. Allen said:


> That's news to me. Who is a Baptist there?



The below after a quick skim of the faculty/staff...perhaps there are others I overlooked.

- Dr. Michael A. G. Haykin, Adjunct Professor of Historical Theology.
- Dr. David L. Turner, Adjunct Professor of New Testament
- Paul Smalley, Assistant to Dr. Joel Beeke

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 15, 2020)

B.L. said:


> The below after a quick skim of the faculty/staff...perhaps there are others I overlooked.
> 
> - Dr. Michael A. G. Haykin, Adjunct Professor of Historical Theology.
> - Dr. David L. Turner, Adjunct Professor of New Testament
> - Paul Smalley, Assistant to Dr. Joel Beeke


Evidently they have a lot of Baptist students. I've seen quite a few recent works published by Reformation Heritage Books that are by Baptists who are Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary graduates.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 20, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Furthermore, don’t feel like you need to find a seminary that mirrors you exactly in every theological distinctive. In fact, it might do you some good to be challenged in some areas. Some of the greatest Baptists in American history, after all, were trained at Presbyterian seminaries. A good example is James P. Boyce, the founding professor of Southern Seminary, who studied under Charles Hodge at Princeton.


Amen and amen! All good reasons for our paedobaptist brethren to attend Covenant Baptist Theological Seminary!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Furthermore, don’t feel like you need to find a seminary that mirrors you exactly in every theological distinctive.



I would echo what Taylor is saying here; you should not expect a seminary to be an echo-chamber. Go to somewhere that is generally orthodox, where you will get your mind stretched, and which will best equip you for future ministry.


----------

